# Cwc



## andyross (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi folks

First post and looking for some advice. Am very interested in buying a militiary style, plain, tough watch. Was interested in Broadarrow prs10 but now sold out and not getting any more. So out of the cwc G10 and G2000 is there much difference other than date and battery hatch and does that little hatch on G10 ever cause any problems. Just noticed the Seiko Automatic Military Style - SNX425, any experience with these, are they any good and where can I buy from or should I stick CWC.

Cheers Andy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Look at O & W and PRS3.

There are the Seiko 5 military types as you mention, but how much you want to pay is key too.

Pulsar also do one or 2 military types.

I have a G10 and the battery hatch has not been a problem at all. Just check there is a seal on the battery hatch back


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I thought Roy did something similar too - have a look at his website (link at the top of this page) & look under watches at the "RLT Watch Co" link.

There are loads of military styled watches around as most manufacturers seem to do one - Citizen do a nice automatic in the military stylee as well as an eco-drive (in the Argos catalogue for approx Â£50), as do O&W, Pulsar, Timex (their Expedition models have the military look) as well as loads of other manufacturers.

You could try finding a genuine CWC on Ebay or elsewhere on the web. There's a shop here in Leeds that sells genuine ex-military G10's for about Â£50 or so (this shop sells all sorts of radio gear too - some of it ex-military so I presume he has contacts who can get him these watches). They have a website but don't list watches on it anywhere. Roy used to sell CWC watches (I think







) so why not drop him a line to see if he can get you one?

A lot of soldiers apparently swear by Casio G-Shocks - tough as old boots & not too expensive to replace if they do get trashed. They're not exactly plain though so they're maybe not what you're after. It shouldn't be difficult to find a military styled watch from somewhere - if I was after one I'd be looking for the genuine article ...... a CWC G10.

Good luck with your search


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with Paul, why get a replica when the real deal is available for 50 quid


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

CWC G10's are great watches.

You won't go far wrong with one IMO.

Dave


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Yup, I'd go for a CWC G10 too (in fact I did, a few months ago). I have not had any problem with the battery hatch and it does make changing batteries much easier. The backs on these are very, very tight and you may well need a case press to get one back on. That is reason enough to go for the G10 over the RAF-style dated version IMHO.


----------



## andyross (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks chaps. My simple mind was tending toward the CWC models and as pointed out why not buy the genuine article. Was thinkinht of dated version but will probably go for G10 as you have all recommended.Those CWC chronos look nice as well. Might have to start saving for one of them next.









Cheers Andy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like my CWC G10

However, an old watch like this could not be trusted with its water resistance, and many G10's get trashed when it is found their movements are rusty because wearers have chanced them in water.

There is no way an old G10 should be recommended to a serving soldier IMO


----------



## andyross (Mar 9, 2007)

Was definately going to buy new. Are these watches water proof or not then, is there a problem. Am not going diving but would wear while swimming. Still cant decide between G10 and G2000.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I would not recommend a G10 for swimmimg.

You'd be safer with a more up to date watch for water resistance IMO


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Got to agree with Griff on that.

I'd only ever treat any G10 as splash proof, they're fine watches but not divers watches.

Dave


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My G10 in the photo above is new. It is marked 'Water Resistant 5ATM' on the back. So it is 50 metres - splash-proof really. I would only swim in a watch designed for it and rated at least 200 metres/20ATM personally. CWC divers are a bit more expensive though! I have this very cheap 200 metre-rated Kronos clone (from ePray) for wet duty.


----------

